# Torque specs rear brake caliper bracket



## txdo_msk (Oct 5, 2015)

Getting a new caliper bracket and the bolts are getting replaced. Anyone have the torque specs on the carrier bolts? I know the caliper is 26 on the guide pins. Looking for the bolt setting on the part that attached to the spindle.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably you can find that info here: http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/


----------



## txdo_msk (Oct 5, 2015)

OMMFG!!

The brake cylinder is just spinning with the tool. Resevoir cap is open. If i could get just 1-2 mm. I could get the tool in with enough purchase to actually use the screw shaft of the tool to compress it.

Could it be the bleeder needs to be open as well as the resevoir cap? Or is the caliper hosed?

Money issues are causing me to keep the tool till i can get the caliper compressed. I need the $$ back from the tool to get the bracket to mount everything to.

FML


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe, this video will help. He uses; the smaller block style tool (easier to get into the caliper area) and cracks the bleeder screw. I think; I may have used channel lock pliers, to get them started in the past, which would give you enough room to insert the other style retraction tool. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RguL1gt1mrA

Rear disc brake cube tool
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=disc brake cube tool


----------



## txdo_msk (Oct 5, 2015)

LOL! I saw that last night. It may be the way to go.

Thanks for not blasting my ignorance. I try to get all info before asking.


----------

